# Florel on citrus?



## Treeman14 (May 31, 2002)

Can Florel be used on grapefruit trees to limit fruit production? Would there be any health risks if someone were to eat the fruit after treatment, assuming some fruit was still produced. What about the timing of application?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 31, 2002)

Sy=tart here and then play with the search words.

You will be suprised at some of the products used for crop thinning in orchards.


----------

